# April Fools



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

SO true




http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2016-04-01-cancelled-aprils-fools-2016/#.Vv4sHbyO58F

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (1/4/16)

Let's just hope "Zuma must pay" isn't April Fools as well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

Lol, my phone was off for 90% of the day. 

The day before a wedding is no place for April fools jokes . Lol


----------

